# Processed meat/sandwich meat



## Missmoomoocow

*Is it unhealthy to feed a dog on processed/sandwich meat every day (mixed in with dry dog food)? *


----------



## RawFedDogs

There is nothing healthy about processed sandwich meat. It usually has a lot of salt and other chemicals.


----------



## whiteleo

Well, think about it, would you eat processed sandwich meat everyday? I think not.
Gotta start thinking about what we put into our beloved pets stomachs.


----------



## Postal

whiteleo said:


> Well, think about it, would you eat processed sandwich meat everyday? I think not.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... is this a trick question? heh. I eat sandwiches just about everyday for lunch... am I going to die?  hehe

Or maybe I'm thinking of something different when you say processed sandwich meat..


----------



## Guest

Uhhhh, I'm so sorry to say this, Postal, but, yes, you ARE going to die. Waaay too many sandwiches. Better get your affairs in order, write up that Will, and make sure there's plenty of chicken leg quarters for Brian. My crystal ball is never mistaken, I'm so sorry to be the bearer of sad news.


----------



## Missmoomoocow

whiteleo said:


> Well, think about it, would you eat processed sandwich meat everyday? I think not.
> Gotta start thinking about what we put into our beloved pets stomachs.


Thank you for your comment. I make sandwiches for my husband everyday with processed meat and he's very happy about that. Personally though, I don't enjoy the stuff.

Would you like to suggest an alternative I could add to my dog's dry food in order to 'entice' him?


----------



## rannmiller

Why don't you try real, fresh meat added to your dog's food instead? Like when you grill steaks or bake chicken for your own dinner, set aside an un-spiced portion for your dog and mix that in instead.


----------



## Postal

LabbieMama said:


> Uhhhh, I'm so sorry to say this, Postal, but, yes, you ARE going to die. Waaay too many sandwiches. Better get your affairs in order, write up that Will, and make sure there's plenty of chicken leg quarters for Brian. My crystal ball is never mistaken, I'm so sorry to be the bearer of sad news.


Oh no.. Brian better learn how to pull them out of the freezer 


But seriously, what's so bad about being and oscar meyer weiner? or bologna? whatever.. Is sandwich meat REALLY so bad for you?????


----------



## RawFedDogs

Postal said:


> But seriously, what's so bad about being and oscar meyer weiner? or bologna? whatever.. Is sandwich meat REALLY so bad for you?????


There is a lot of salt in processed sandwich meats and other bad stuff but I can't remember what the bad stuff is. I used to know. I know there are practically no nutrients in it.


----------



## ImWithThePyr

Maxwell's diet is about 10% kibble... little breakfast to get his metabolism going. 

Every couple of days, I boil some chicken, beef, turkey, whatever and chop it up and put it in his kibble. 

Boiled meat, that's it. No seasoning, no salt, nothing. 

Lunch meat is way too salty for our dogs to eat every day. It's also often times seasoned, which can cause stomach upset. 

I think if most of us knew what went into lunch meat, we wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Guest

rannmiller said:


> Like when you grill steaks or bake chicken for your own dinner, set aside an un-spiced portion for your dog and mix that in instead.


This is what I do 90% of the time with my dogs. When I have any sweet potatoes left from my dinner, the dogs just love them.


----------



## ChattyCathy

Here's my 2 cents worth. I believe that processed meat isn't good for anyone if you over do it. Everything in moderation! However, that being said if you feed your dog processed meat once in a great while (as I do) it becomes a treat and I don't believe it will have any long term effect on them. The key is moderation. Now if my husband would only listen when it comes to bologne, ha, ha, he will eat that anywhere, any place and any which way -- he LOVES bologne. He even fries it (and I gotta say, it smells wonderful fried and I'm tempted but I don't eat it cuz I don't like bologne). Oh, well, so much for moderation... ha, ha. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo

Any wonder why us women live longer than men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rannmiller

Ha, I stopped wondering that a long time ago!


----------



## ChattyCathy

whiteleo said:


> Any wonder why us women live longer than men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!! Good one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Postal

ChattyCathy said:


> He even fries it (and I gotta say, it smells wonderful fried and I'm tempted but I don't eat it cuz I don't like bologne).


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!! Hey, when you grow up on a tight budget, you learned to LOVE fried boloney and spam as well as PB&J..


----------



## Postal

whiteleo said:


> Any wonder why us women live longer than men!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Men just blame it on the women :tongue:


----------



## ChattyCathy

Postal said:


> Men just blame it on the women :tongue:


Sounds like something my husband would say!!! :biggrin: Speaking of growing up on bologne, which I did as well... and still don't like it but we also had hamhocks and beans. I love that meal and most would find it awful. You do what you have to do. And, I haven't eaten that or thought about that in over 30 years. Wow, now I'm going to have to "MAYBE" make some... ha, ha.


----------



## Postal

I must've lived under a rock, what's a hamhock? heh


And my FAVORITE meal (since I was a kid) is cutting up some hot dogs into some pork and beans. Good ol beanie weenies  Soul food that is.


----------



## ImWithThePyr

This link will tell you what a ham hock is: 
What are Ham Hocks?


----------



## ChattyCathy

Postal said:


> I must've lived under a rock, what's a hamhock? heh
> 
> 
> And my FAVORITE meal (since I was a kid) is cutting up some hot dogs into some pork and beans. Good ol beanie weenies  Soul food that is.


It's usually used for seasoning... it's great and I believe it's located on the leg near the ankle somewhere of a pig. I use to think it was the "butt" of the pig and eveyone, when I was younger, use to tease me about it, ha, ha.


----------



## TippysMom

ChattyCathy said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth. I believe that processed meat isn't good for anyone if you over do it. Everything in moderation! However, that being said if you feed your dog processed meat once in a great while (as I do) it becomes a treat and I don't believe it will have any long term effect on them. The key is moderation. Now if my husband would only listen when it comes to bologne, ha, ha, he will eat that anywhere, any place and any which way -- he LOVES bologne. He even fries it (and I gotta say, it smells wonderful fried and I'm tempted but I don't eat it cuz I don't like bologne). Oh, well, so much for moderation... ha, ha. :biggrin:


EW! Do you know what's in bologna!?! Lips & butts! Ha!:biggrin: That said - my hubby loves to fry it too...and he jokes about Spam, but neither of us like the smell or taste of that! Lunchmeat of any kind is bad for humans and bad for dogs. But it is convenient....so we eat it sometimes. His favorite? Salami! Talk about salt!


----------



## Kristina97

Yes, it is unhealthy. It is unhealthy for people to eat it as well! Processed meats are not healthy for any living creatue; carnivore, omnivore, or herbavore. If you are feeding a healthy and well-balanced dog food, you should not need to supplement your dog's diet. What are you feeding your dog? I can recomend several good brands/formulas that will not need to be supplemented. It's okay to give an occasional treat, but mixing other foods in with your dog's kibble is going to teach him to pick around the pieces of kibble, only eating the fatty and unhealthy portion, not the nutrients in the kibble. It really depends on your budget though. If you can afford the best, then buy the best! Artemis, Go Natural, Wellness, Taste of the Wild, Orijen, Instinct, Horizon Legacy, and Innova EVO are the best brands out there. Great, but not the best, foods include; Acana, Before Grain, by Nature, Canidae, Chicken Soup, Evanger's, Fromm Four Star, Innova, Merrick, Nature's Logic, Nature's Variety, O&M, Pinnacle, Show Bound, Solid Gold, and Timberwolf Organics. Good, but not great, foods include Annmaet, APD Select Choice, Arden Grange, Avoderm, Blue Buffalo, C&Ps, Cloud Star, First Mate, Happy Paws, Lotus, Nature's Select, Performatrin, Premium Edge, Halo, and Zinpro.


----------



## rannmiller

Well the OP in question wanted something healthy she could add to her dog's food to entice him to eat it. And I don't believe any dog should be fed strictly kibble, they should at least be allowed to have some real, fresh food added in to supplement their highly processed kibble.


----------



## Doc

Ah shaw, wot y'all talkin bout? You puta sum potted meet on a soda craker and wash it down with some grape sode and dair ani't no better luch to be found no wair. Grandpaw sayz dat potted meet will put hair on your chees but I don't beleev him cuz I ani't seen no hair on mine. And beesides, old tater ben atein it fer years and he still gittin round on all fors. You put a slab of it beteen some buttered braid and thow it in a hot fryin pan and flip dat thang a time or two ..... mmm mmmm make me wanna slap my momma it so good. And maybe put a little musterd on it. Make me hongre jest tinkin bout it.


----------



## Postal

lmao.... oh dang


----------

